# 3 piece wheel sealant?



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)

Alright guys a have a quick question...I am currently rebuilding my first set of 3 piece wheels and was wondering what sealant works best to seal everything back up and what brand is best also if it is something that I should be able to buy locally or do I have to order it offline? Thanks

Pic of the wheels


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

This is CCW's How to....

http://www.ccwheel.com/incs/technical/wheel_repair_video.html


----------



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)

Bullitt_TDI said:


> This is CCW's How to....
> 
> http://www.ccwheel.com/incs/technical/wheel_repair_video.html


Thanks...I am really looking for the type of sealant that I need to use


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

I used Loctite 5970 I bought from the VW dealer I work at. It has a VW Part#. It's expensive from us, but you should be able to find it elsewhere. It comes in a white bottle, with a black plunger you press the sealant out from the bottom.

Do NOT use RTV black or clear sealant. It doesn't have the adhesive properties needed to hold itself to the wheel. You will be taking the tires off to reseal them if you use this stuff.

Also, you need to seal the matting surface between the lip and the center, and the center to the barrel. Don't seal them after you put the wheel together.

-Run a bead of the sealant at the point where the bolt face on the lip meets the first bend.
-Run a bead of sealant on the barrel right above the bolt holes.
-Put the center on the barrel and press firm.
-Put the lip on the center and press firm.
-Bolt & torque
-Flatten out the excess sealant between the 3 pieces. There should be enough to cover the remaining center metal. If not apply more and flatten out.

Give the sealant about 24 hours to dry completely. Re-check torque on all the bolts.


----------



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)

Is that the only sealent that people use or are there others that will work?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't know. That's what I used because it was readily available to me.


----------



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)

VWn00b said:


> I don't know. That's what I used because it was readily available to me.


alright


----------



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)

any other input


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

All kinds of sealants work. i used a metal/aluminum sealant from Lowes. make sure its waterproof. Worked great with no leaks at all. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)

3-0-4 said:


> All kinds of sealants work. i used a metal/aluminum sealant from Lowes. make sure its waterproof. Worked great with no leaks at all. :thumbup:


so something like this would work?
http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=152285#tabtop


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure. This is what I used. Will use for now on. Worked GREAT. And easy to get since it's from LOWES. Won't have to worry about having it in stock or shipping it.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_105723-7264...licone&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=silicone


----------

